# repeating test again



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all: I am having the colonoscopy and upper endoscopy again. I see a new GI doctor. He doesn't understand how my other test came back normal when I was having alot of pain. Is it nesscary to repeat a test again? My GI doctor has also order me pain medication for the pain. Write Back Soon, Leah


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Normal test is common in IBS.In fact,that's how they diagnoses it.Maybe your new G.I. doc is better to find abnormalities in the bowel.Apparently,a colonoscopy when you are on your left side is inaccurate.Read this link: http://www.bernardpalmer.com/medical/3840402.PDF Why you don't have the pill camera?Why you have changed your doc?Write back soon


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I'm surprised that your insurance will pay for another colonoscopy and endoscopy since you had both in October and they were normal.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hmmm,interesting.Nancy,i don't have this problem here,i can have 10 colono in a year.(Public hospitals).I guess we have other problems,no doubt about that...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah like doing unnecessary surgery














.Unnecessary meds...







At least your insurance check for abuse and may protect you in some way against "yourself".


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Anyway,we are gonna be ruined by our medical public system eventually...


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

On the other hand Spas - you could be like me - an uninsured person in the USofA. You just hope that nothing happens that exceeds the limits on your Visa card!And, I paid for (am still paying for) these tests that Leah is having redone. No way I could afford them again in less than a year. Maybe there are some advantages to being uninsured after all!Seriously, Leah - girl friend - you have to be responsible for your treatment, your body, your selection of doctors and tests (as far as your insurance allows). I am not sure that you are involved enough in the process. I know it is hard to "pay attention" when you are in pain and just want it to stop. The questions that I wanted answered were:1. Do I have something that can be found and is fatal?2. Do I have something that can be found and fixed?The answer to both those questions came back as "no". That left me to figure out how to deal with the pain, bloating, constipation issues.While you are getting everything sorted out - be sure to have any potential GYN problems eliminated. I don't mean to be too hard on you Leah, I just want you to get to some resolution of your pain which has been troubling you for so long.HugsPeggy


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all: Yes I did rule out all GYN issues. My doctor will also be doing the camera pill test too. Hugs, Leah


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Spasman- I wasnt aware that you could get unlimited scopes in Canada, especially so close together. Here most insurances will pay for tests that are deemed medically necessary but where tests dont show anything it surprises me that insurance will pay to repeat them so soon.Leah-Can't the new gi doc get a copy of the report/films from your tests? I know they keep "hard copy" where I had my tests, on computers so a different dr can give you a 2nd opinion without having to repeat tests. Good luck with the camera test if you have it. Hope this helps


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah Nancy we are close







I wonder if THEY records the tapes from the colonoscopies.







Leah,ask the tapes for all your scopes!Also,from the pill test!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

When I had one of my colonoscopies they gave me a color print out of what they saw, sort of like a map with pictures. I assume they do keep the tapes, at least where I went they do.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have ordered my whole medical files and there was no mention of any tapes.These guys don't do a great job at all!!!







I think i will ask for it. I'm only 3 hours of Massachusset and Maine


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

OK I will. Thanks Guys Leah


----------



## peggy06 (Oct 4, 2004)

Leah -While you are collecting your records. One thing you want to find out for sure is: What was used for sedation during the colonoscopy you had last fall.As I recall, whatever it was it didn't work for you. So, you need to know what it was so you can tell everyone with in earshot next time that "xyz" and "abc" don't work on me. Each doctor will have their own "prefered" drugs - but there are options. You shouldn't have to go thru another colonoscopy this year or ten years from now - unless you are "out". HugsPeggy


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Peggy-Good advice. I had a problem with the sedation the 1st time (it didnt work) so I made sure they didnt use it again. Its the 1st thing I tell dr's.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

There is NO WAY i would go through another colonoscopy without sedation.














I think they use Propofol to sedate people in civilized hospitals(most of them aren't







).I saw this info on the Propofol in the gastroenterology specialties section at: http://allnurses.com/ Anyone who has been sedated for colono?I'M curious how they felt...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Another doctor told me that he can use Valium.I was so scared to do it again without sedation.I think it was in a suppository form.Anyone who used Valium?Finally,i didn't have the second colonoscopy for others reasons.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Spas, Leah, Nancy, Kath & Peggy (Hope I didn't miss anyone)I had a colonoscopy on August 24, 2004 to verify that I was experincing a flare of my Crohns. My doctor put me on Entocort, then pred (low dose). Nothing helped. He decided that he would put me on the 6-MP...but wait...we have to see if the other medications "worked" first...guess what...second colonoscopy on October 18. I had the second test, and the doctor declared my colon "clean" until the biopsys came back. The biopsy showed that the desease was even more active than for first time.The gist of this is that the doctor has a good reason to do the second test. It might be possible that the doctor wants to follow up Leah for the very same reason.Here in Texas they used a combination of valium and demerol for the happy juice. The second one, however they could not get me to go to sleep either so they put me "under". Leah needs to be up front with her doctor about her previous experience...so that a backup plan is in place. She might even be able to get both done at the same time so she only needs to be put "under" once. Some doctors are willing to do that.Here is my two cents for the dayKarenP.S. Spas - are you feeling better?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi Leo!Yes i will survive but few cramps remains







from my "gastric influenza".You have been under general anesthesia for your second colonos?Wow,what a desesperate measure.I don't know if i would be thrilled about it.Hey,i know they do local anesthesia but why that is not used in G.I. office?







I will check at allnurse about Propofol...


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Spas,The funny things is that when I woke up, I mentioned that I was dreaming about the fact that they could not get me to go to sleep...that they had to get an anesthesiologist to do the proceedure. My husband gawked at me and said, "that is what happened!" At least my insurance paid for it!!!!!As far as being ok with being under...I was not exactly in a position to argue...they must have gotten consent from my husband. It had already been a long day...I was supposed to be there at 8:30...test at 10:30. They did not come get me to go to endoscopy until 11:00. They did not have time to get the IV in so they wheeled me into the unit and started it there...also gave my antibiotics a little more rapid than usual. This was done at a local hospital...they have an endoscopy unit...same room for upper and lower. I also get a brillient series of snapshots suitable for framing of my colon and my esophagus!I have had them give me too little...and I was uncomfortable. I have had them give me too much...they had to put me into a regular room to "sleep it off". Just as long as I do not have to be awake...I don't care! I also made them give me valium when I have had certain tests that were declared "mildly painful". The person telling me that has obviously never had it done...give me the drugs or you AINT TOUCHING ME!







I am glad you are feeling better. Gastric bugs are bad enough as it is for "normal" people...torture for those of us with "touchy" tummys!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Quote:I also made them give me valium when I have had certain tests that were declared "mildly painful". The person telling me that has obviously never had it done...give me the drugs or you AINT TOUCHING ME! RIGTH!I hate people who claims without any care to people.That's one aspect of the hospitals staff.These people are TOTALLY disconnected from the reality!Here few phrases exemples:-No it shouldn't hurt...-It has never killed anybody.-Relax everything we be ok,let me introduce you







-Oh the recovery time is only...







-The side effects are almost inexistent


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Do you think the doctor will ever find out what is wrong with me? I just want to be better again and not have stomach pain. Leah


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Leah,The most people i talk to,the most inform i am.Maybe he will find something,in fact they are the specialist.The first thing is to rules out other diseaseconditions.Celiac disease is one of them,a biopsy of the stomach should be done during the endoscopy.Also,you should have total blood evaluation(thyroid also).Even the stool analysis should be considered.I also have had a breath test for ulcer of the stomach.Another advice would be to Take your day off after your test.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hey,click on this this link,it is a "private" discussion for sedation in G.I. office







http://allnurses.com/jump.cgi?ID=703 Notice that some patients under sedation need air support:Quote(G.I.nurse)







id you ever watch Propofol given and watch how some people completely go out and need constant airway support?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Propofol is a general anethesia. It needs to be administered by an anethesiologist but they can give you just enough to put you out without actually loosing consciousness and needing to be intubated. I had a bad expereience with versid; it didnt work. That was during a colonoscopy from HELL in 1991. For the scopes that I have had since then I've had propofol. It was important to let them know way before hand about my intolerance to versid as at the place where I went they had to book the test with anethesia so they'd have the proper staff available. I dont think they use IV valium much anymore for sedation. Its largely been replaced by versid which most people do fine with.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You are allergic to "Versid"?I don't want the meds hell,maybe i should eventually be scope without it.














I will have a rectoscopy in few weeks probably.I wonder how i will react.BTW,i'm irritated by the fact that i have had a colonoscopy and now another specialist want to do a rectoscopy.I will try to find the tapes to evoid being introduce again.







That's crazy!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I am not "allergic" to versid where I would die from taking it BUT I had what is called a "paradoxyl reaction"(sp)to it which is "the opposite from what is expected".Its very rare for this to happen but when it happens to you it doesnt matter about that. In my case I became EXTREMELY anxious, crying, screaming with pain and worst of all I could NOT control this panic like reaction, made a raving fool out of myself but couldnt control what I did. The DR wrote on the chart that apparently I had a strange tolerance to the versid as I was awake, alert and in pain the whole time even when they increased the dose to the most they could give me safely,9 mg. And I remembered the whole thing too and with versid you arent supposed to remember anything at all. Both my husband and 18 y/o son had versid (1 1/2-2 mg)for dental proceedures and neither one remembered anything that happened.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

When i took Melatonin 3mg,Dilaudid(a pinch of) i felt weird with each of them.I think the feeling was like high blood pressure or something.I don't like meds intoxication at all.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

I was also one of those rare people like Nancy. I scream, kick, yelled told them it hurted. I meant the colonoscopy did. I don't think I will have another one for a very long time. Leah


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You have to let it pass,at least at the introduction.If you squeeze,it think that should hurt even more.For me,I think he manage to scope 5 feet max.I was in acute pain!


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

After when the test is done and the look at it. if they see anything. I think you have an endoscopy. Leah


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have called the archives for my colonoscopy tapes but nothing there only the details on papers.







I can't beleive they don't keep it!I wait from the G"I" doc to call me on that one.


----------

